# Huntstand app



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I know a lot of people use the OnX maps app but has anyone heard or used the Huntstand app? It is basically a completely free version with less features. Just wanted to let people know about it if they have never heard of it and don’t want to spend the money on OnX. Also how do you guys compare the two?


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

KalebReese said:


> I know a lot of people use the OnX maps app but has anyone heard or used the Huntstand app? It is basically a completely free version with less features. Just wanted to let people know about it if they have never heard of it and don't want to spend the money on OnX. Also how do you guys compare the two?


Haven't heard of it, I'll give it a try over the next week or two though and compare it to OnX.


----------

